# Brazil military upgrade plan includes nuclear submarines and satellites



## CougarKing (20 Dec 2008)

Time to learn Portuguese?



> BRASÍLIA — President Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva of Brazil unveiled a new national defense strategy on Thursday, calling for upgrading the military forces and remaking the defense industry. The plan also called for a debate in Brazil on whether mandatory military service should be enforced and how the armed forces should be professionalized.
> 
> With the commanders of Brazil’s army, navy and air force in attendance, Mr. da Silva said in a speech here that Brazil, despite its pacifist history, needed a stronger defense against potential aggression if it was to continue on the road to becoming a global power.
> 
> ...


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Dec 2008)

Does Brazil have the capability to build/launch satellites?  




			
				CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Time to learn Portuguese?



 :rofl:

maybe after they defeat the US Navy


----------



## CougarKing (23 Dec 2008)

And now we know where they'll get the SSNs: 



> *Brazil and France sign arms deal
> 
> Brazil has signed an 8.6bn euro ($12bn; £8.2bn) defence deal with France to buy 50 helicopters and five submarines. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (25 Dec 2008)

Brazil and France sign arms deal, BBC News

Brazil has signed an 8.6bn euro ($12bn; £8.2bn) defence deal with France 
to buy 50 helicopters and five submarines.

The deal includes transfers of technology intended to help Brazil develop its 
own arms industry. It was signed at the end of a two-day visit to Brazil by 
French President Nicolas Sarkozy.

France will provide technology for the submarines, of which four will be 
conventional and the fifth will be nuclear-powered. They will be partly 
built and assembled in Brazil.

The 50 EC725 helicopters will be built locally by Helibras, a subsidiary of 
Eurocopter, which is part of the European aerospace company EADS.
The aircraft are expected to be delivered in 2010.

*'Historic decision'*

A French official was cited as saying that 6bn euros would go to French 
companies and 2.6bn euros to Brazilian ones. Brazilian President Luiz 
Inacio Lula da Silva said the deal reflected Brazil's status as an emerging 
power.

"France is willing to... build an alliance in Brazil, to transfer technology so 
Brazil can have a defence industry that corresponds to its importance in 
the hemisphere, in the world," he said.

Mr Sarkozy said: "It is an historic decision because France believes that a 
powerful Brazil is an important element for the stability of the world."

Earlier in the visit he had argued that Brazil should have a greater role in 
international affairs and a permanent seat on the UN Security Council.


----------



## old medic (26 Dec 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Does Brazil have the capability to build/launch satellites?



Develop and Operate as of this 2006 Satellite Today article.  Looks like they have been
working on the launch vehicle.

http://www.satellitetoday.com/enterprise/applications/03/14961.html

Brazil Seeks Larger Place In Global Space Industry
By Gordon Feller
December 1, 2006


> With a budget surplus and roaring economic growth, Brazil has set it sights on some significant new satellite and space initiative. The South American giant has recorded some moderate success throughout its space history, but the country’s latest efforts, spread across several fronts, are intended to put Brazil on a more equal footing with the world’s space superpowers.
> 
> Brazil has owned and operated telecom satellites for the past two decades. While the country has yet to develop an indigenous communication satellite manufacturing industry, the country’s “Brazil’s ambitions are much broader and date back many years, with its plans to develop scientific satellite manufacturing, test and tracking capabilities, and an indigenous launch vehicle contained in its complete space plan announced in 1981,” says John Logsdon, director of the Space Policy Institute at George Washington University.
> 
> ...



http://www.country-data.com/cgi-bin/query/r-1826.html



> Brazil has the most advanced space program in Latin America, with significant capabilities in launch vehicles, launch sites, and satellite manufacturing. In an attempt to build a Satellite Launch Vehicle (Veículo Lançador de Satélite--VLS), Brazil has since 1964 developed a series of sounding (research) rockets, named Sonda I, II, III, and IV. The early Sondas were test-launched from Barreira do Inferno (literally, "Barrier of Hell") Launch Center (Centro de Lançamento da Barreira do Inferno), near the city of Natal in the Northeast (Nordeste). The Sonda IV rocket was tested successfully on April 28, 1989. Subsequent launches were made from the Alcântara Launching Center (Centro de Lançamento de Alcântara--CLA), in Maranhão, President Sarney's home state. The CLA, officially dedicated on February 21, 1990, cost more than US$470 million to develop. It is the closest launch center to the equator in the world (2.3 degrees south of the equator), making it attractive for launches of geostationary satellites. For example, because it is so close to the equator it provides a 25 percent fuel savings compared with Cape Kennedy.
> 
> *On February 9, 1993, the first satellite developed entirely in Brazil, the Data-Collecting Satellite (Satélite de Coleta de Dados--SCD-1), was launched from a United States B-52 plane carrying a Pegasus rocket* made by the American Orbital Science Corporation......................


----------



## CougarKing (16 Jul 2011)

An update:



> link
> 
> *Brazil begins building 4 diesel-powered submarines, looks ahead to having nuclear vessell*
> 
> ...


----------



## CougarKing (7 Nov 2015)

An update:

Navy Recognition



> *Brazil's Nuclear Powered Attack Submarine "SNB" SSN Project Postponed Until 2025*
> 
> The nuclear-powered attack submarine (SSN) program of the Brazilian Navy (Marinha do Brasil) will have to wait until 2025 because of budgetary restrictions. This was announced to Brazilian media by the commander of the navy, the admiral Eduardo Leal Ferreira Bacellar.
> 
> ...


----------

